# Hoyt Alphatec Draw Length



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Your AlphaTec is of 1998-1 or 1998-2. You should have mods, but check with www.hoytusa.com - Customer Service, tune charts, pick year and confirm base cams.


----------



## TroySh90 (Oct 7, 2010)

This may sound like a dumb question but i am going to ask any way. I checked the tune charts and they have varying amounts of draw length, am i to assume that its adjustable?


----------

